# Nearly 40 and worried I may never get pg :-(



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi

I just had a look on the stats of live pregnancies from ivf/icsi and have frightened myself as i didnt realise how much the success rate drops when you turn 40   

I had my first icsi when 38 last year but suffered from severe ohss and was put off trying again for a long time. Felt ready now to try again and had blood tests in preparation. Had amh  level tested which came back at satisfactory fertility level but cons were concerned about high prolactin levels so have to have that tested again in a couple of weeks before cons appointment. 

I know i sound like im waffling but am getting myself all worried and convinced i will never get a bfp, i mean is there really any point in me even trying icsi again? I have a 14 year old ds from previous marriage and maybe i should be putting all my efforts and thoughts into him rather than chaseing a dream which i may never get..........advise, reasurance and support needed from a very confused me  

Sorry!


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Angel

I can only say that there is hope over 40, I found myself naturally pg at 42 (tested yesterday) after an IUI pg at 39. I would take the best advice you can from your Cons & clinic & then make an informed decision then. Statistics can be really  frightening so as long as you understand the risks if you still want another child & are prepared for the tx process then personally I'd go for i.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Professor Waffle - thank you for your advise and congratulations on your surprise  i hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Maisie3 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hiya Angel

I'm 39 + and just about to embark on another cycle as I too am worried about the ticking clock.............I think there is hope depending on two things - the reason for your infertility and the clinic you go too..........I think you have to be really careful about where you go to ensure maximum chances of success - i go to the ARGC and can't speak of it highly enough - their stats for 40 + are brillant - not sure if they are the best but they are very good - a friend of mine had one go at IVF at 40+ and then gave up - its definitely not a one hit wonder - I reckon you need to plan on at least 3 - 4 cycles unless they tell you you are wasting your time.  I fell pregnant 3rd time lucky with my first batch of IVF - the good news is that each cycle you do the more they learn about you.  I'm no doctor but if you're a good responder which would be indicated I think by you nearly getting OHSS then actually thats a postive for you.  ARGC are scrupulous about OHSS so you would be in very safe hands.

Good luck

Maisie
x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Maisie 

Thank you for your reply and congratulations on your baby boy 
We too have to have ivf, well icsi actually as my dh has low sperm count and low motility after a vas reversal in 2003. I did actually end up in hospital with ohss last time for 6 days which was horrible and they had to freeze our 3 embies which we got from 9 eggs, the consultant did question then my egg quality as he thought we should have got more embies, but i dont think we will really know how my eggs are until i go through it all again as im still not sure that my ohss may have contributed to poor quality, who knows!! It is all a bit of a guessing game i suppose, but we particularly want to go back to our clinic, a) cos they know our history and b) we still have an embie on ice but my dh did say that if we are not successful this time we can move to another clinic. I have heard very good reports about the ARGC and it would be possible for me to travel there, just hope that we are succesful this time and wont need to  but you are right to put me in the picture and make me aware that it could still take 2-4 goes! just hope im not too old and too late  

Good luck with your next cycle, when do you start?

Love Angel xx


----------

